# Survey When Logging Onto Logistik Unicorp



## ekpiper (15 Feb 2011)

There is a new survey presented to CF members when accessing Clothing Online.  The survey concerns 2 new items:  

The Rubber High Black Overshoes:
1) Do you use them?
2) What would you like seen done with them
- Discontinued
- Upgraded
- Kept the same
3) Which improvement would you like to see?

and,

The Yukon Hat:
1) Would you like one given as Initial Issue?
2) Would you be willing to use your points to acquire one, without an increase in point allotment?

Personally, I find that I would never use the overshoes, as they would scratch my polishing job.  It always struck me as a somewhat unnecessary item, but as I was a reservist, I never saw them have an opportunity to be used.  The Yukon Cap, on the other hand is interesting, but I suspect that not too many people would want it, although I personally would.

Regardless, it is nice to see a survey being taken so we can give direct input.  I've never seen one before, but Clothing Online has been around longer than me, so I'm curious if this is new, or if there has ever been a survey done in this manner before?

ekpiper


----------



## lethalLemon (15 Feb 2011)

Yukon hat would be so cool.

I've worn my Dad's old hat several times in the -40C winds of Calgary and it sure kept everything warm and toasty!


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Feb 2011)

Screw using it with DEU, I think we should replace that awful scratchy toque, wool, green that gets issued for use in CADPAT with the Yukon hat. Nice and toasty!!!

I've never used the overboots either, though a specific winter boot (which is one of the options) is an interesting idea.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (15 Feb 2011)

Only when the "Specific Winter Boot" is designed so it can be shined to a high gloss will it be acceptable for wear with DEU  :2c:


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

But the issue female winter boot  is a non polish boot so why would the male one need to be polishable?


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (15 Feb 2011)

This is strictly my own personal opinion, I know something will eventually be introduced that will be a nice winter boot that will not require polishing.  That does not mean that I have to like it.  What I envision happening is that a small portion of people will somehow interpret that as not having to keep them clean so we will see winter boots crusted in salt stains.  My two biggest pet peeves are people who do not shine their shoes and the CADPAT jackets being worn with DEU's.  I know that the jacket is an authorized order of dress according to the CF Dress Instructions,  but you will never see me wearing it unless specifically ordered.


----------



## Pusser (15 Feb 2011)

In answer to the OP's question, no I've never seen Clothing On Line do a survey and I've been a part of it from the beginning.  I think it's a great idea and I hope as many people as possible vote so we can get some statistically valid results.

As for the overboots.  Yes, I wear them.  No, they're not cool, but my feet stay warm and dry and my shoes don't get covered in salt.  Do they enhance the shine?  No, but they don't destroy it either.  My experience is that my shoes are perfectly acceptable upon removal of the overboot with only the occasional buff with a cloth required.  I find this much easier than having to carry my shoes in a bag and/or changing when I get inside.  Years ago, I was on course in Borden and my classmates steadfastly refused to wear the overboots, but then cursed every night as they had to scrape the salt off their shoes and do a major polishing job.  I had no such concerns, despite not looking as "cool" as them.  Darn right they were cool!  Their feet froze during the day.  I explained to them that ankle deep slush in Halifax makes you re-think what's "cool" pretty darn quick!

I sure hope we see the Yukon hat brought into the system and I don't care if it's optional or not.  I will happily shell out my points for one.  I think the toque is fine, functional piece of operational head gear and is entirely appropriate for combat/working clothing of any sort, BUT it is entirely inappropriate for any kind of service or dress uniform.  In fact it's embarrassing.  Canada is a northern winter country and our dress uniforms should include a proper winter hat that is at an appropriate level of formality.  We don't wear ball caps with our dress uniforms in summer, so we shouldn't wear toques with them in winter.  On another note, I think they should be real fur (support our fur industry - fake fur contributes to global warming) and have cap badges on them as well.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2011)

If memory serves me, (these days it is suspect) as a CIC there was a survey back in the early days.
On a side note Logistik has surveys on the cadet order site lots.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Feb 2011)

Pusser, now why the hell would you want to ruin a perfectly good Yukon cap with a damn ugly cap badge?  It looks like shit when ever I have seen it done.  Cap badges belong on berets and DEU head dress, not winter hats.


----------



## Privateer (15 Feb 2011)

> Pusser, now why the hell would you want to ruin a perfectly good Yukon cap with a damn ugly cap badge?  It looks like crap when ever I have seen it done.  Cap badges belong on berets and DEU head dress, not winter hats.



Captain Ramius would beg to differ:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWPBr4L1eyE


----------



## Pusser (15 Feb 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Pusser, now why the hell would you want to ruin a perfectly good Yukon cap with a damn ugly cap badge?  It looks like crap when ever I have seen it done.  Cap badges belong on berets and DEU head dress, not winter hats.


.

I would be careful about referring to any CF cap badge as ugly.  I think there are many who would disagree

However, more specifically to the concept (as opposed to the badge itself), cap badges on Yukon hats are quite common amongst those uniformed services that wear them, both in Canada and in other countries.  I don't think it looks bad at all.   To me, the cap badge makes it a uniform headress.  Without the badge, it's just a hat.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Feb 2011)

Well, some cap badges are more attractive than others.  Of the ones that I have worn, and my present one for instance as that would be the one involved, while great for my beret or service cap I would not want it on a Yukon Hat.  It's a matter of opinion is it not?  And I was speaking of myself sorry to not be clear about that.  For me, it would ruin it's appearance.  Both of them, the cap badge and the hat.  
The RCMP, unless I am blind do not wear a cap badge with their hat and I believe they manage to look quite professional and uniform nevertheless.  Same goes for their Stetson.  

At any rate, if it is adopted for wear as I hope I will wear it either naked or adorned as per the dress regs.


----------



## Pusser (15 Feb 2011)

You are correct in that the RCMP do not wear a badge on either their Yukon cap or stetson.  I'll admit that it doesn't look bad, but I still would prefer ours to have a badge because I think it would look better.  I think we can agree to disagree on this one. 

Where I think a badge looks bad on a Yukon hat is if it is too big.  When the Yukon hat was first introduced as an optional item for sale at Canex, some folks were putting a full size naval ops badge on it and THAT looked awful (only exceeded by the bright idea of putting the full size naval ops badge on the toque, which was abominable).  As long as we use the smaller (i.e. beret) size badges, I think they'll look pretty good.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Where I think a badge looks bad on a Yukon hat is if it is too big.  When the Yukon hat was first introduced as an optional item for sale at Canex, some folks were putting a full size naval ops badge on it and THAT looked awful (only exceeded by the bright idea of putting the full size naval ops badge on the toque, which was abominable).  As long as we use the smaller (i.e. beret) size badges, I think they'll look pretty good.



So you're saying that as long as people aren't stupid, it will look good.



Therefore, it will not look good.


----------



## JMesh (15 Feb 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> When the Yukon hat was first introduced as an optional item for sale at Canex, some folks were putting a full size naval ops badge on it



Shouldn't have been happening. According to CFP 265, pg 2-2-8, para 15.f., "Hat badges are not to be worn."

In regards to wearing them on the new Yukon hats if we get them, I think it would depend on the colour of the hat. If it was a darker colour, it'd probably look sharp.










That said, I don't think it would look good on a lighter colour.


----------



## Pusser (16 Feb 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> Shouldn't have been happening. According to CFP 265, pg 2-2-8, para 15.f., "Hat badges are not to be worn."



That is the regulation now.  However, when the toque and optional Yukon cap were first authorized for wear with service dress, cap badges were required.  The regulations actually specified that the full size naval ops badge was to be used on the toque and it looked really bad.  Subsequent direction specified that smaller (i.e. beret sized) badges were to be used (NB: this only effected those branches that have different sized badges for different hats).  This only became moot a few years later when direction came out to discontinue badges on toques and Yukon hats altogether.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Feb 2011)

How sensible of them in Ottawa.


----------



## Pusser (16 Feb 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> How sensible of them in Ottawa.



That's just crazy talk. ;D


----------



## Blatchman (16 Feb 2011)

Good Day All

I was speaking with a female officer last night and she mentioned that the survey also asked her if she would wear a forge cap instead of a bowler.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Feb 2011)

I bumped into a LCdr this morning in the Dkyd wearing a black Yukon hat.  It looked very nice and pusser, Pusser. (even without a cap badge  )  I asked him about it and he said that he was issued it in Ottawa, so maybe it was one that was trialed.  It has a lower profile than what you see with the Horsemen, but very nice indeed.  Would happily give points for getting ahold of one.


----------



## Strike (23 Feb 2011)

Blatch said:
			
		

> Good Day All
> 
> I was speaking with a female officer last night and she mentioned that the survey also asked her if she would wear a forge cap instead of a bowler.



I never got that on my survey.  Maybe it's a CIC thing?


----------



## Pusser (23 Feb 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> I never got that on my survey.  Maybe it's a CIC thing?



Are you male or female.  Logistik Unicorp won't ask you this question if you're male.


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Feb 2011)

I kind of like the fur hat. Then again, I'm in Winnipeg. We'll get good use from it here.


----------



## GAP (23 Feb 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I kind of like the fur hat. Then again, I'm in Winnipeg. We'll get good use from it here.



Just be careful what part of town you go in....otherwise you'll be fair game for the fur trade.... ;D


----------



## GAP (23 Feb 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Are you male or female.  Logistik Unicorp won't ask you this question if you're male.



Strike is ...uh.......female....


----------



## Dissident (23 Feb 2011)

I want one of those winter hat with red fur.


----------



## agc (23 Feb 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> I never got that on my survey.  Maybe it's a CIC thing?



Does the Air Force ever use that style of headdress any more?  It's probably just a Navy thing.


----------



## JMesh (25 May 2011)

Update from Logistik Unicorp site:

DSSPM2 is introducing the Fur Hat, Yukon Style, Unisex, NSN 8405-20-006-0892 (A/A) to be worn with numbers 1, 2 and 3 orders of dress.

The new hat will be available to all CF members as an optional item on Clothing Online with no additional points allotted. Delivery to Logistik in limited quantities is expected late November/early December 2011 and to be eligible for winter delivery members must place their order before 1 July 2011.

Orders placed before 1 July 2011 will be prioritized with Tier 1 personnel having first priority. Delivery of orders placed after 1 July is projected to occur during 2012.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 May 2011)

Heck, I'd get one to wear with civvies.  Looks warm!   :nod:   ;D


----------



## CEEBEE501 (25 May 2011)

I hope my Head is XL like it recomended...


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2011)

What is deemed a "Tier 1" person.?


----------



## JMesh (25 May 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> What is deemed a "Tier 1" person.?



Tier 1 spends over 1/3 of the year in DEU. It is typically based on the unit you work with, with some people classified differently if they ask for this to be done. To find out if you are Tier 1 or 2, go to your profile page in Logistik and look under Points Account Information.


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2011)

Is it real fur?  I live in Victoria - if I wear it, it might get spray painted  :.


MM


----------



## krustyrl (25 May 2011)

Thanks JMesh.


----------



## Pusser (25 May 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Is it real fur?  I live in Victoria - if I wear it, it might get spray painted  :.
> 
> 
> MM



It looks like it is indeed real fur.  I wouldn't worry about it too much.  If you need to wear a fut hat in Victoria, the Rapture has indeed begun!  :nod:


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2011)

Lol - contrary to popular belief, we don't bask in heat and sunshine in winter here, though it is alot more tolerable than most places in the country...well normally anyway.  Of course, weather has been far from normal these days, so maybe the End of Days is indeed beginning.  

MM


----------



## Stoker (25 May 2011)

Ordered, done and done!


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 May 2011)

Thanks for posting the news.  Hat is ordered, however better information on what hat size they equate to would be more helpful.  I can see a whole bunch of returns for different sizes when they start to come down the pipe.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 May 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the news.  Hat is ordered, however better information on what hat size they equate to would be more helpful.  I can see a whole bunch of returns for different sizes when they start to come down the pipe.



The size of the Yukon hat is based on the head size (your beret size) you have in your profile. If that measurement is right, your Yukon _should_ fit.


----------



## Rheostatic (25 May 2011)

Ordered! I look forward to a) having a toasty new hat, and b) explaining over and over that yes, it is issued.


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2011)

I just read the official Dress message regarding said hat - it's trimmed with natural muskrat fur.  And I've ordered one too - can't wait for the first spray paint weilding Eco-Ninjawannabe  :nod:.

MM


----------



## kratz (25 May 2011)

With all the interest in this new headdress, Logistik is going to regret offering it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The size of the Yukon hat is based on the head size (your beret size) you have in your profile. If that measurement is right, your Yukon _should_ fit.



Thank you, I have never in all the years taken the time to fill out my profile.   :facepalm:  Now I have and it should make things easier in future.


----------



## Pusser (26 May 2011)

I wonder now if any consideration is being given to carry other optional items that we can use our points for?  The first thing that comes to mind is a high-collar white tunic for naval personnel.  The reason we never wear them is because not everybody has them and the reason not everybody has them is because we never get to wear them.  If it's easier to find and pay for them, then maybe more people would get them and we could wear them.  They do look pretty sharp.

How about offering mess kit this way as well?


----------



## navymich (26 May 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the news.  Hat is ordered, however better information on what hat size they equate to would be more helpful.  I can see a whole bunch of returns for different sizes when they start to come down the pipe.



Besides recceguy's answer, there is another way too.  When you get to the screen where it asks your size, select the red "click for help".  It opens up another window that gives you 2 ways to get your correct size for the hat: either by beret size, or by circumference of your head.  This sizing help is applicable for all items on the system.


----------



## dimsum (26 May 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> How about offering mess kit this way as well?



I can hear the outrage from tailors across the country already!

Good point about the high-collar whites though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 May 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Besides recceguy's answer, there is another way too.  When you get to the screen where it asks your size, select the red "click for help".  It opens up another window that gives you 2 ways to get your correct size for the hat: either by beret size, or by circumference of your head.  This sizing help is applicable for all items on the system.



Thanks, Mich.  At least last night that option was a no go as it was not working.  I did contact them after updating my profile and was informed by them today that size 7 1/2 is good for their XL size.  So, I am good to go in that regard.


----------



## dimsum (26 May 2011)

Dammit, I want one but won't know my address in Nov, which is pretty much guaranteed not to be the one I'm at now!  Anyone willing to let me use theirs and then ship it, possibly OUTCAN?   ;D


----------



## navymich (26 May 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Dammit, I want one but won't know my address in Nov, which is pretty much guaranteed not to be the one I'm at now!  Anyone willing to let me use theirs and then ship it, possibly OUTCAN?   ;D



When I placed my order, I had another window open stating that because they would be shipped out later, that a member was to contact them via email if there was any address changes later.


----------



## josh54243 (27 May 2011)

Ordered! Hopefully it comes in before the Christmas dinner


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Ordered! Hopefully it comes in before the Christmas dinner



You wear headdress to your Christmas dinner?   ???


----------



## Rheostatic (27 May 2011)

You don't?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> You don't?



Only when I was in combats.  In DEU, there's no where to put it and _technically_, it's a Mess Dinner.


----------



## Snakedoc (28 May 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I wonder now if any consideration is being given to carry other optional items that we can use our points for?  The first thing that comes to mind is a high-collar white tunic for naval personnel.  The reason we never wear them is because not everybody has them and the reason not everybody has them is because we never get to wear them.  If it's easier to find and pay for them, then maybe more people would get them and we could wear them.  They do look pretty sharp.
> 
> How about offering mess kit this way as well?



I've ordered mine already, can't wait!  I was actually looking at buying it from Canex before but glad Logistik is offering it through points allocation now.  

I DEFINITELY agree with having the Navy high collar white tunic available on Logistik as an optional item.  There would be many more Sailors with this order of dress if we could order it off Logistik instead of going to the Americans everytime to buy the tunic.  Would be nice to see a parade with high collar whites once in a while during the summer as well  ;D


----------



## Robert0288 (17 Jul 2011)

Silly question, which may have already been answered somewhere and my google-fu is too weak to find it.  But how do you get an account registered?  Every time I've tried through the link on the page (https://www.logistikunicorp.com/DND/DndGetAccess.asp?lang=E&a=1) I get a pop-up saying that I'm not eligible.


----------



## JMesh (17 Jul 2011)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Silly question, which may have already been answered somewhere and my google-fu is too weak to find it.  But how do you get an account registered?  Every time I've tried through the link on the page (https://www.logistikunicorp.com/DND/DndGetAccess.asp?lang=E&a=1) I get a pop-up saying that I'm not eligible.



Have you been given your initial issue of DEUs yet? AFAIK, If you haven't, I don't think your Logistik account can start until you get fitted by supply and they submit your initial issue.

Edit to add: when I got my initial issue, this is how it worked. I couldn't register before the fitting, but after that was done I registered later that evening.


----------



## Robert0288 (17 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I haven't gotten any DEUs yet, so that's probably the reason


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jul 2011)

Is this hat for real?!  Way to look like bafoons...


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jul 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Is this hat for real?!  Way to look like bafoons...



Yep, can be ordered with points and can be approved locally for parades/functions in cold weather.


----------



## Pusser (18 Jul 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Is this hat for real?!  Way to look like bafoons...



So you're saying that virtually every police force in Canada, many in the US and multiple militaries around the world all look like buffoons?  What's your alternative?


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Jul 2011)

Pusser, 

Yes.  I think that kind of hat looks retarded.  Period.  Time to start fitting in with modern professional standards and leap a few centuries ahead.  Not going back 5 centuries.


----------



## Privateer (18 Jul 2011)

I think that when it's snowy and cold out, the hat looks great.  Both with the gabardine and the parka.  Very Canadian.  Much sharper than a toque.  Yes, I have one - I bought it myself from Scully's before they were put on Logistik.  My 2 cents.


----------



## Pusser (19 Jul 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Pusser,
> 
> Yes.  I think that kind of hat looks retarded.  Period.  Time to start fitting in with modern professional standards and leap a few centuries ahead.  Not going back 5 centuries.



Again, what's your alternative?  No fair slagging what's in place if you can't propose something better.  How does something that has withstood the test of time and proven itself as effective and practical, fail to meet modern professional standards?  There are also a fair number of civilians, of all walks of life, who wear this style of hat in places where it's cold (just walk through the Market in Ottawa in January to see).


----------



## dimsum (19 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Again, what's your alternative?  No fair slagging what's in place if you can't propose something better.  How does something that has withstood the test of time and proven itself as effective and practical, fail to meet modern professional standards?  *There are also a fair number of civilians, of all walks of life, who wear this style of hat in places where it's cold (just walk through the Market in Ottawa in January to see).*



I wished I had one when I was in Winnipeg.  The Norwegian students at the Nav school had a version and it looked fine (and amazingly warm.)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Again, what's your alternative?  No fair slagging what's in place if you can't propose something better.  How does something that has withstood the test of time and proven itself as effective and practical, fail to meet modern professional standards?  There are also a fair number of civilians, of all walks of life, who wear this style of hat in places where it's cold (just walk through the Market in Ottawa in January to see).



WWTCD?


_what would tom cruise do?_


----------



## Rheostatic (19 Jul 2011)

Tom Cruise would not allow himself to be posted to Winnipeg.


----------



## Pusser (19 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> WWTCD?
> 
> 
> _what would tom cruise do?_



With Kelly McGillis to keep him warm, I don't think he worries too much about winter hats.


----------



## Blatchman (5 Sep 2011)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> I DEFINITELY agree with having the Navy high collar white tunic available on Logistik as an optional item.



I believe in the 2010 Dress Committee meeting minuets it was discussed to have the tunic allocation dropped from 2 to 1 and have a high collar white tunic take take the second tunic allocation.

Has anyone heard if there has been any progress with this?


----------



## Rheostatic (15 Mar 2012)

There's a new survey on logistikunicorp.com. This time they're gauging interest in a new parka to wear with DEU, and v-neck undershirts.


----------



## Loachman (15 Mar 2012)

If the parka was furry like the hat, I'd get at least one.


----------

